# Breeding old birds



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a Homer hen that is a 1998 band is she too old to breed ? At what age do they stop breeding cocks or hens ? Thanks Bill


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

As long as she has good eggs I would breed from her, it might help to put her with a younger cock to sort of liven her up some.
Dave


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> As long as she has good eggs I would breed from her, it might help to put her with a younger cock to sort of liven her up some.
> Dave


is there an age they stop breeding ?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

They won't stop breeding but the cocks become infertile and the hens don't lay anymore after a while. The ages very on when they stop producing. Normally you want to breed older birds to younger birds when they get up there in age. My oldest so far is an 04 cock who is a breeding machine! I've heard some breed for 15 years.


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> They won't stop breeding but the cocks become infertile and the hens don't lay anymore after a while. The ages very on when they stop producing. Normally you want to breed older birds to younger birds when they get up there in age. My oldest so far is an 04 cock who is a breeding machine! I've heard some breed till 15 years.


 Thanks i will keep trying to find her a good mate i would hate to loose the blood line a need a few yb off her before she dies.All my other bird are sitting on eggs or pairing up.Thanks Again


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

klondike goldie said:


> some families of birds last longer than others, so it's hard to say how long you can breed from a bird, if it produces good birds it doesn't hurt to breed out of it as long as it is laying fertile eggs or if it's a cock, as long as it is filling the eggs. you can always mate it to a younger bird. Also you can foster the eggs under younger birds.........if it is a good bird and you can get something out of it, age doesn't matter.


thanks Ill keep tying to breed her with a yb


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

My foundation cock when he was 18 still filled eggs, but it was hit or miss. The oldest laying hen that I had was 13 before she quit laying. About the only reasons for infertile eggs are that the cock may be shooting blanks or the hen has internal canker. A treament with Ronidazole 10% usually takes care of the problem for the hen, the cock can sometimes still fetile if you trim an inch off of his tail so he has less problems hitting the mark. Otherwise a round of treatment with Gonadatropin will sometimes help a cock.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Try giving the hen some calcium gluconate as well. It can't hurt and will only help.


----------

